# Watcheye/Kaitlin cartoon of my Frosty Chip



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 20, 2011)

I asked Kaitlin to do a cartoon of Frosty Chip for me to have in memory of her. She did a great job, I love it! She caught her "big brown eyes" expression perfectly, reminds me of the My Little Ponies I played with as a kid.






Thanks Kaitlin!!


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 20, 2011)

GREAT JOB!

Love it!


----------



## topnotchminis (Mar 20, 2011)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 20, 2011)

Awe how awesome! I love Kaitlin's work. Such talent!


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 20, 2011)

You are most welcome and I am so sorry for your loss





Also thank you for your compliments guys!


----------

